# Painting fireproofed roof deck



## nogg

I am bidding a job that requires painting a fireproofed roof deck(structural ceiling).it is a short due date for bids and I will not know exactly what fire proof product is on there.The specs call for a paint that is flame spread and smoke rated for roof structure also compatible with the fireproofing.I talked to SW rep and he said WB drywall will do it.I am just trying to cover my bases here as I don't want to figure 11.00 gallon then after I find out the specs on the fireproof I find that I need something more expensive.It is that thick wooly looking fireproof.Anybody have experience with this?


----------



## journeymanPainter

I did a job about 5 years ago. It was an exterior walkway. The spec wanted normal exterior enamel. We sprayed it on, once dried it would start delaminating everywhere. The original spec was to have it sand blasted off, then re coated. Fire proof I've fire proof I don't know, maybe call a couple different industrial reps and pick there brain

Sent from my SGH-T989D using Tapatalk


----------



## nogg

dryFall


----------



## IPCSpecialists

Here's a thing about painting over fireproofing or intumescent coatings. You can't just say "dry-fall" and be like, "Okay great, any dry-fall products will be just fine!" You are going to shoot yourself in the foot. Fire retardant coating manufacturers have lists of specified paints that are approved to go on top of them. It's not up to Sherwin-Willaims to say the paint is OK, unless they have paid for and provided tests showing that. 

First off you NEED to find out what manufacturer is already on there, get a hold of the architect/engineer. Then you need to ask them which approved manufacturers, and which product by that manufacturer is approved to go over their coatings. Is there a spec? I usually see modified alkyd's go on top of these at about 2.0-3.0 mils DFT.


----------



## Paradigmzz

Sw just jumped into the intumescent game. Smooth finish with 80-100 mil build with multiple colors. My SW rep was pushing but we have been running through Hilti for intumescent coatings thus far.


----------



## nogg

Paradigmzz said:


> Sw just jumped into the intumescent game. Smooth finish with 80-100 mil build with multiple colors. My SW rep was pushing but we have been running through Hilti for intumescent coatings thus far.


I did not get the job.My SW rep said they had just bought out a company related to fireproof coatings


----------



## IPCSpecialists

Sorry you didn't get the job :/ I believe SW either partnered with or bought Leighs Paints out of the UK. I know nothing about them personally.


----------

